# خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم



## عفرى (29 أغسطس 2010)

*السلام عليكم يا زوّار *​ 


*وروّاد *​ 
*بوابة التجارة السعودية الكرام*​ 


*اليوم جايبة لكم بضائع ومستلزمات تستاهلونها وتستاهلكم*​ 
*خواتم ، أقراط ... يعني حلق.. يعني خماخم *

*الأسعار مناسبة ومنافسة، وبالطبع بتشوفون السلع والنوعية*
*أتمنى لكم كل توفيق .. وعيدكم سعيد قبل الزحمة*
*تفضلوا الهدايا*
*..*
*1*
*




[/IMG]*
*.........*​






*2*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*3*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*4*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*5*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*6*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*7*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*8*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*9*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*10*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*.........*​






*11*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*........*​






*12*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*........*​






*13*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*........*​






*14*​ 
*



[/IMG]*

*........*​






*15*​ 
*



[/IMG]*​ 







*معلومات مهمّة :*​ 

*البضائع مستوردة مباشرةً*

*مصدر الشراء : أمريــــــكا .*
*أسعار البضائع مخفّضة، وبعضها معروض الآن بثلث القيمة الأصلية ،، وأقلّ*
*وسأعرض لكم تباعاً مجموعة من السلع المنتقاة التي ترضي أذواقكم، وجيوبكم في الوقت نفسه *
ترقبووووووا .. 
.....
التوصيل والشحن:

 داخل الرياض : 30ريال​

خارج الرياض: الشحن عبر شركات الشحنوطبعاً القيمة على المشتري​







*أختكم*​ 

*عفرى*​





*اتمنى لكم التوفيق*[/CENTER​


----------



## عفرى (31 أغسطس 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## عفرى (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

استغفرالله واتوب اليه


----------



## جنان الخلد (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

رووووعه الله يرزقك


----------



## عفرى (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*



جنان الخلد قال:


> رووووعه الله يرزقك


 مشكوره هذامن ذوقك 
الله يسعدك ويبارك لك


----------



## عفرى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

سبحان الله والحمدلله


----------



## عفرى (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد


----------



## عفرى (11 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------



## عفرى (20 أكتوبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

استغفرالله
استغفرالله 
استغفرالله


----------



## عفرى (8 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

*سبحان الله وبحمده*


----------



## عفرى (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*رد: خواتم نسائية.. أقراط .. مخصصة للأعياد والأفراح!!! لاتفوتكم*

سبحان الله وبحمده


----------

